# 98 2.0l oil recomend?



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

So my car did not come with an owners manual, and i changed the oil and added 5w30 synthetic. From the looks of it, this engine requires a 40 weight oil (5w40 winter I guess)...id leave it but i see an oil leak,wondering if a high mileage 5w40 would be a better option?


----------



## Maynerd20 (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: 98 2.0l oil recomend? (harmankardon35)*

I use 5w30 sytec in my girlfriends 2.0L beetle. Got 116k on it and it is doing fine, had to replace the valve cover gasket at 95k and the t-belt every 60k ( i do it my self so i do it early, dont feel like putting in valves







). What ever oil you feel like running for your climate is your proagrative, the AEG is not a very picky engine.


----------



## Michael Cahill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: 98 2.0l oil recomend? (harmankardon35)*

5w-30 is fine.
but, its not queit as thick for summer temps.
so id recommend either 5w-40 or 0w-40 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Look in the FAQ thread at the top of this forum, and there is a huge list of all the VW approved oils http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

